# Issued PPE



## BeyondTheNow (21 Apr 2020)

Not sure of the full scale these are being issued yet, but worth a gander for those unaware. (Here’s hoping mbrs clean them more often than their combats...)


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2020)

This is the latest in Covid-19 PPE.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Apr 2020)

Heh, yea. They’re for instances where mbrs will need to be in closer contact with each other in the workplace than the mandated distance. So not a concentrated area of positive covid cases, or anything.


----------

